# New Convention for Virginia!



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I JUST heard about this on the radio, so sorry for the last-minute news. My husband and I aren't able to go ourselves, but I thought I'd let everyone else know about it!

Blood On The Beach

If anyone here manages to go, let me know how it was!


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

I might go there im near virginia


----------

